# what to do with a gaggle of lobsters???



## sudsy9977 (Aug 31, 2011)

ok so here's the deal.....monday i am gettin 12 lobsters from a friend.....i'll be at work so i am gonna cook em up for eevryone as a treat.....i got normal staples available(cream butter, pasta, simple veggies)...i also have some shrimp and mussles available to me.....

i need a dish that is quick to prepare and real tasty.....the lobsters are gonna be whole.....i ain't the quickest at picking meat either.....i wanna cut down my time cookin but i want somethin everyone can enjoy.....i never cook lobsters(don't like em myself).....so i need some ideas...i got nuttin!.....ryan


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## El Pescador (Aug 31, 2011)

Lobster raviolis, one of my favorites! What ever you do, don't throw out the carcasses, keep them for bisque. Another of my other favorites. I like the raviolis for groups. There not wasted and keep ok frozen if you don't cook them all.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 31, 2011)

no way i have enough time to make ravioilis......it gotta be somethin alot quicker.....i also don't have a machine to roll out the dough and i sure as hell ain't rollin it out by hand.....i guess i really do to have to precook them and take the meat out huh?......do u have to cook them all the way to get the meat out of the shells?.....ryan


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 31, 2011)

Yup, but you can break them up to cook if you're not serving them whole. Easy would be lobster Benedict. Crazy rich and delicious-throw a slice of vine ripened beefsteak tomato on there.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 31, 2011)

Lobster rolls.


----------



## dough (Sep 1, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> i guess i really do to have to precook them and take the meat out huh?......do u have to cook them all the way to get the meat out of the shells?.....ryan



you dont need to cook them to remove the shell... a quick blanch makes it a lot easier to get the meat out though cause it releases from the shell a bit.

like had been posted a lobster salad or roll are always good.
butter poaching after you remove the shell is great.
split the tails in half and flash over a grill with flame makes for a great flavor.
you can also make a lobster cake... same idea as a crab cake.
goes well with quiche if you like making that sorta thing... could always make a crustless quiche like a frittata.
if you have a bread/terrine pan you can make a lobster loaf or terrine but thats more time consuming.

anyway you choose to go id serve it with corn and tomato because they are both great right now and are great with lobster.


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, I wish I had 12 lobsters... The last lobsters I had I grilled.
http://cookshootandeat.com/?p=851


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Sep 1, 2011)

I was going to suggest grilled also. Less time pickin' and more time eatin'!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 1, 2011)

Big pot+ "crab boil" or pickling spice some h2o or beer add the lobsters and some nice fresh NJ corn on the cob, best time of year for it! Slice up some watermelon, yellow watermelons are around if you want to spruce it up. Bake some potatoes or just boil some with the corn & lobsters. Were talking about one pot goOd old eating... Don't get any simpler then that... O cucumber salad that goes great too.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 1, 2011)

Toss the corn after with some Parma cheese and chili powder


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 1, 2011)

sriracha chili sauce and mayo tasty also...on corn and lobster... Hell sriracha good on everything


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 1, 2011)

Left over lobster water add sherry thicken with rou and cream and lobster bisque too!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 1, 2011)

O and Beatty Cleavers are gods gift to cracking lobsters, that's what I got my first Beatty for if you reamber that old post from sooooooo many years ago... Thanks Ryan now I got like 30 something Beattys dam you dam you to hell


----------



## jmforge (Sep 1, 2011)

My brother and I had a few beers once and decided to come up with some little appetizer with a couple spiny lobster tails. We had quite a few tails and were doing the rest in a semi-normal fashion....boil, shell, finish on the grill and serve with drawn butter and a coupel of other condiments like Key West style mustard based stone crab sauce and cocktail sauce jacked up with Jamaican Hellfire .Now remember, this is redneck cookery, so you pros try not to cringe. LOL. We combined Captain Morgan rum (cooking is the only suitable use for that stuff, IMO) a little teriyaki, an extra dash of vanilla and a pinch of ground ginger and threw it in a wok on the side burner of the grill. A good time was had by all.


----------



## toek (Sep 1, 2011)

Live or dead? 

The way we mostly eat lobster (Nephropidae) or bay lobsters? (Nephrops norvegicus) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nephrops_norvegicus in sweden is just to boil them and serve with ripe tomatoes, bread, mayo and lots of boose.

How? Big pot, about 0,5dl sea salt per litre water, suger a couple of spoons, beer depending on how much you want to waste =), and lots of "crown dill" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dill you need not the delicate small leaves but the big "crowns with seeds". 

pop them live in boiling water for 12-15 min (3-5 min for bay lobsters). not to many at the time we dont want the water to cool down to much. Do not overcook. Eat them cool or lukewarm.


----------



## Keith Neal (Sep 1, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Big pot+ "crab boil" or pickling spice some h2o or beer add the lobsters and some nice fresh NJ corn on the cob, best time of year for it! Slice up some watermelon, yellow watermelons are around if you want to spruce it up. Bake some potatoes or just boil some with the corn & lobsters. Were talking about one pot goOd old eating... Don't get any simpler then that... O cucumber salad that goes great too.


 
This is one of my favorite things. Informal, festive and delicious. I would throw some shrimp in the pot, too. And a keg of beer adds informality and festivity. Everyone loves this kind of "bawl".


----------



## sudsy9977 (Sep 1, 2011)

well i have a few ideas now.....thanks guys...i appreciate it.....ryan


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 1, 2011)

Keith Neal said:


> This is one of my favorite things. Informal, festive and delicious. I would throw some shrimp in the pot, too. And a keg of beer adds informality and festivity. Everyone loves this kind of "bawl".


 
Ryans in NJ, steamer clams are in season and a nice touch. I guess it kind of unique (at lest for the restaurants around me) but I kind of do a lobster bake as a new England Louisiana craw-dad boil fusion. Having spent 1/2 my career in Louisana and Arkansas and 1/2 in NY it was just kind of happened that way. When I 1st moved to NY I was out in the Hamptons were everyone does the lobster bake, a twist on what everyone else was doing worked well & I still do it that way today ( must admit durning survive I use a presser steamer to cook it). Big crab/ lobster boil just kind of makes the summer more summery. What a great way to remind us here in the north east that's it's still summer, having rained every weekend in July and August except one and a hurricane to boot. One pot cooking is great as it let's the host enjoy the party & keeps the food hot, easy clean up too! 

As listed above I "spice up" the water with pickling spice. I make my own but the store bought stuff or the crab boil bags you can buy work good to.
Here's a list of the things I put into it. note I don't do this whole list, just pick and choose depending on what's in season and around.

Lobster
Shrimp
Steamer clams
Razor clams
Top neck clams
Mussels 
Big sea scallops still in the shell
Conch
Big oysters, (the cheep meaty deep sea ones)
Spicy or sweet sausage 
Pork shank
Bug chunk unsliced bacon
Beef brisket or corn beef
Craw fish
Corn on the cob
Red bliss potatoes ( whole)
Tomatoes
Cabbage


----------



## jmforge (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, man. Thats right up there with the lobster roll suggestion as far as simple and traditional, but very tasty and possible fatal. LOL


Chef Niloc said:


> Ryans in NJ, steamer clams are in season and a nice touch. I guess it kind of unique (at lest for the restaurants around me) but I kind of do a lobster bake as a new England Louisiana craw-dad boil fusion. Having spent 1/2 my career in Louisana and Arkansas and 1/2 in NY it was just kind of happened that way. When I 1st moved to NY I was out in the Hamptons were everyone does the lobster bake, a twist on what everyone else was doing worked well & I still do it that way today ( must admit durning survive I use a presser steamer to cook it). Big crab/ lobster boil just kind of makes the summer more summery. What a great way to remind us here in the north east that's it's still summer, having rained every weekend in July and August except one and a hurricane to boot. One pot cooking is great as it let's the host enjoy the party & keeps the food hot, easy clean up too!
> 
> As listed above I "spice up" the water with pickling spice. I make my own but the store bought stuff or the crab boil bags you can buy work good to.
> Here's a list of the things I put into it. note I don't do this whole list, just pick and choose depending on what's in season and around.
> ...


----------



## sudsy9977 (Sep 2, 2011)

colin...thanks for the list...i think i got some spicy sausage layin around for it....ryan


----------



## BertMor (Sep 2, 2011)

Sriracha on my eggs every morning makes Bert healthy, wealthy and wise


----------

